# Carrier Infinity 96 Trouble Code 25



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Turn the power off to the furnace and set the thermostat to OFF. Wait 5 minutes. Turn power ON. Then try the heat etc. These high end furnaces are particular about how they start up. Yours may need a nice smooth REBOOT.


----------



## beesboys (Nov 18, 2014)

My Carrier Infinity 96 is making a rapping noise. Like someone knocking on the door. Not all the time but occasionally. What should I do?


----------



## MyFixer17 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have a 2004 Carrier 58mvp 120 130btu 1HP Ecm motor, with a HK42FZ022 board. Every time there is a power bump the furnace defaults to high blower speed. The AC works but no heat, I then I have to remove the model plug, switch on sw1-6, run the test mode until code 11 flashes, slide dip switch sw1-6 back to off, replace the R wire and it works correctly, even with the model plug (PL4)removed. The blower is at the set slower speed and heat works. I have tested the model plug and resistors are OK and within spec! My way of thinking is when it is reset it works 100% turn the breaker/switch off and on BACK to the Code 25? 
If this is a setup error, how do I reset the board? Could a solder joint on the model plug be the fault?
What I have been reading is the replacement board is a *HK42FZ024* solve the problem?
I have searched the internet up and down and I can’t find anyone with a similar problem. HELP! Weird that it works OK until a power outage?:vs_worry:


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Start a new thread.


----------

